
EU taking another look at phone chargers because they’re still not standardized - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/eu-taking-another-look-at-phone-chargers-because-theyre-still-not-standardized/
======
Shivetya
Still, since Apple uses that connector across all their products I would
expect they would either use that as an exception or in turn be forced to
change them all.

However this issue really is one of connectors in general, it should not be
limited to phones as most rechargeable appliances could be made more similar
in requirements.

The bad side is that it could hamstring any attempt to introduce new and
better connectors

------
topkai22
The article says the EU claimed that non standard chargers create 51000 tons
of ewaste per year. That’s roughly 100M lbs. My charger and cable weighs 2
ozs, so that’s 800M chargers tossed per year. That’s actually a reasonable
number.

Of course, it seems insane that people are tossing usb chargers. I lust leave
them in plugs everywhere.

